# Seiko Compass??



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

Does anyone out there own or have any experience of the Seiko compass divers watch? I am torn between that and the Samurai. The seiko, to me, looks the more functional of the two but having never seen one in the flesh it is difficult to judge.

Does anyone own one of these and are they as good as they look?


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Roy has the compas seiko on his watch site, and he had one with a modified inner bezel

Have a look here http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Divers1.html (or click on Roys link above)

I really like them, but when that was available i'd just over spent my watch budget









Bill


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

praetorian said:


> Does anyone out there own or have any experience of the Seiko compass divers watch?Â I am torn between that and the Samurai.Â The seiko, to me, looks the more functional of the two but having never seen one in the flesh it is difficult to judge.
> 
> Does anyone own one of these and are they as good as they look?
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask. I've had this Atlas (SKZ211K1) on on my wrist all morning:










The Samurai and the Atlas are both Seikos. Seiko provides instructions for using the Atlas to tell your direction, but to be honnest the compass bezel is little more than a gimick, and not particularly practical. It looks cool though, but the compass crown is not lockable, so the motion of your arm will rub against it and cause any setting you might have on the compass bezel to change (yes it's that sensitive). There is a new variant of the atlas that has a lockable compass crown, but it is also much more expensive. The only other quib I have about the atlas is the time/date crown. It is a bit undersized for the watch (even when compared to any other seiko diver I've seen), which bugs me because I have large fingers. Once you get used to it, it's no longer an issue though. As I understand it, this too has been changed in the new variant of the Atlas and replaced by a full sized crown.

Other than that it is one hell of a solid watch and never ceases to get attention.

The Samurai uses the same movement as the Atlas, but it is a somewhat larger watch, which turns some people off (I like it though). IMHO, both watches are very handsome in their own, different, ways, and each is built very ruggedly.

From a practical point of view, the only two things you should consider here is the movement's longetivity and accuracy (since it's the same for both watches, it's not really an issue), and the watches depth ratings. They are both rated to 200m water resistance. however I wouldn't use either as a primary diving tool, but rather take it along for redundancy's sake. use a dive computer if you are going down. The Samurai does have a wetsuit extension link on the bracelet, which the atlas does not have, so I guess that makes it a bit more practical from a diving POV.

So it boils down to two very similar watches with very slight functional variations which will probably be of little or no use, EVER, to most people. Personally I prefer the asymetrical case of the Atlas. However I do have an SS black samurai on my "to buy" list for 2006.

Hope that helps.


----------



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

Very nice, I especially like the hands. Did it come with the Seiko accessory pack (zipped wallet, spare strap etc)?


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

praetorian said:


> Very nice, I especially like the hands. Did it come with the Seiko accessory pack (zipped wallet, spare strap etc)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can buy it with it, or you can buy it withoiut it from some of the more popular sellers. It's my experience that if you intend to wear the watch then the pack is of little importance. Most people (myself included) tend to wear only one strap/bracelet with a given watch, and not swap them regularly. the pack includes a rubber strap and a changing tool if I recall correctly. I've noticed that there is a considerable premium (abou $30-$50 US) to buy it with the pack. I guess it's up to you to decide whether it is important or not to have it. personally, If you intend on wearing it with the bracelet, I wouldn't bother paying the premium for a pack I'll never use.

I paid $150 for mine, which is in the lower end of what I've seen, but not the lowest. If you give yourself time you should be able to find one for a little bit below that (w/out the pack). Expect to spend closer to $200 for the pack, and in the mid $400's for the new variant.


----------

